# Keep in or not after cattery!



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

My cat is currently at the cattery as we are away on holiday. Last year when she arrived as a stray we had only had her for a month before we went on holiday and had to put her in the cattery and I was advised to keep her in for at least a week after we got home so that she didn't go off. 
Is this the case each time she's been to the cattery or was it a one off as we had only had her a month. Should I keep her in or not when we get home ???


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

As I think by now you will be aware that my cats have always been indoor cats so not an area of cat slavery I'm familiar with ,but,if I did find myslf in this position I would keep her in for a day or two at least until she settled back in to being home.


----------



## Sonybear (Feb 1, 2011)

My two go to the local cattery twice a year for a week, I have had them now for 7 years, we will normally keep them in for a day and then the next day they can go out, normally though I will make sure the day we pick them up I can be with them all day and night (ie: have not gone back to work) just to make sure they are ok and happy.

I should say they are both indoor/outdoor cats.


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I think I will keep her in for a couple of days to be on the safe side!!!!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

For your peace of mind I would keep him in that day when he comes home. The next day I would take him out into the garden with you and just walk him round and do this a few times during the day then i think he should be alright for the day after.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

After being in the cattery for two weeks my boy couldn't wait to get out and I never had any problems, he was so glad to see us he only sat in the garden, I am convinced he thought we would go away again


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

I was going to ask the same question. Going to take my kitten Amber who is 13 weeks old to the cattery on Friday when we go for the weekend will we need to keep her in a room for few days even though she is only there for 2 and 1/2 days?


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I kept mine in last year for a week after we got back, but she was dying to go out after being shut in a cattery for two weeks. We had no problems when she went out and doesn't go far anyway. I was just concerned as this is only the second time she's been in a cattery as she was a stray who came to us just before we went away last year. I'm sure she'll be fine but as she was a stray I don't want the frighten her away again.
I'm sure if you keep your kitty in for a day or two she should be fine!!!


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

ChatterPuss said:


> I kept mine in last year for a week after we got back, but she was dying to go out after being shut in a cattery for two weeks. We had no problems when she went out and doesn't go far anyway. I was just concerned as this is only the second time she's been in a cattery as she was a stray who came to us just before we went away last year. I'm sure she'll be fine but as she was a stray I don't want the frighten her away again.
> I'm sure if you keep your kitty in for a day or two she should be fine!!!


Oh ok thanks she was also a stray, from the SPCA


----------

